# .22 Long Rifle Ammo



## rock fish king (Oct 13, 2013)

It's been a few years since our new king took his administration into power. Surely there can't be that many people shooting .22's EVERY DAY!
My parents live out in the sticks and need some .22's to keep the critters down. My dad had a good stock of .22's when he moved out there 10-years ago. He is now in need and I can not find any. Talked to the guy at Academy and he told me that I had to be there when the truck pulled in and "in line". (Really?) Are they in that much of a demand or is there just that much of a shotage? I know about all the other calibers in the past, but, really, .22's? He also told me that bricks and tubs might not be on each load. If I was in line, i might just get a box of fifty. God help us.


----------



## Shep (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, problem is people go in there and buy what they can then go back and re-sell them for a profit. This seems to be the norm. I stop at every walmart and academy near me when I travel and I've yet to score on ammo. Fortunately I have a few bricks still... If you are wanting them you will have to pay. Prices from people range between 45-60 bucks a brick and I've seen CCI's going closer to 100 a brick. If you are willing to spend the money to get the ammo, ar15.com has guys selling some there pretty regularly. Be prepared to pay more than you would at a sporting good store!!!


----------



## rock fish king (Oct 13, 2013)

I appreciate you giving me a source. The possums and '***** are tearing up all of their flower beds and taking the dog's food. It's getting dry in the Hill Country and the critters are coming to where there is food. Dad has shot ten possums and thirteen '***** in the last two weeks. He could not believe that there were that many around and "still coming". Thanks again. I'm trying to get him on a .410. Easier on ammo. But, you know how the 'ol timers are ----


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*22 lr*

It's sad we allow and condone the hacking of the ammo market - even sadder our fellow "friend" enjoy taking us to the shower with mr Sandusky to make a buck on ammo ..... For the general population not to be able to just get 'possum and ' **** ammo is unjust


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

*22LR bulk CCI Blazer Bricks and Win 333 *

*for sale in the hunts, hunting gear fourm, yesterday and still for sale*


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Get a .17 HMR everyone has ammo in stock for it. Also a good .25 cal air rifle with take down ***** and ammo is cheap.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

ibtbone said:


> *22LR bulk CCI Blazer Bricks and Win 333 *
> 
> *for sale in the hunts, hunting gear fourm, yesterday and still for sale*


There's a reason that's still for sale. Brick of Blazer for $50? Insane. Should be $20. Red inbound.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

op stated he could not find any for sale, simply provided a source from a 2 cooler.


----------



## swonkeg (Oct 31, 2011)

http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/index.php/cName/22-long-rifle-solid-point

Reasonable and in stock


----------



## CJ Land (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't know where you are located at but I buy 2 boxes of .22 every other day at academy. I stop at the one on hwy 6 and westhiemer and the one on FM 1093 and FM 723. I've never walked out without finding 22.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

CJ Land said:


> I don't know where you are located at but I buy 2 boxes of .22 every other day at academy. I stop at the one on hwy 6 and westhiemer and the one on FM 1093 and FM 723. I've never walked out without finding 22.


League City and Pearland never ever, EVER have them


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*locked and loaded*

locked and loaded arms in seabrook has plenty of the federal 325 round cans in stock at 59.00 a can...... still to highbut I was desperate and bought some half an hour ago.


----------



## CJ Land (Apr 30, 2014)

vette74 said:


> League City and Pearland never ever, EVER have them


That's nuts. I just bought 4 boxes on my way home today.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

vette74 said:


> League City and Pearland never ever, EVER have them


I have some .22 ammo coming in next week. I get it .22 LR in pretty regular at my store and it's usually gone in a day or two.

You can call my store at 281-731-4850 and ask Lori to reserve you 2 bricks if you like. I never really know what brand or quantity I'm getting. Kind of a PITA but that's how it is nowadays.

I think my prices are pretty fair. I won't take advantage of the shortage and see how much money I can get for a brick of .22's. I wish I didn't have to limit the sale to 2 bricks, but that's the only way I can spread it around.

Randy
Big Guy's Shooting Supply
Pearland


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

bearintex said:


> There's a reason that's still for sale. Brick of Blazer for $50? Insane. Should be $20. Red inbound.


Man I wish I could get blazer for $20 a brick. I literally have never seen it that cheap. Gas was once under $1 a gallon. How are you going to tell someone to "stop trying to make a buck"? You have been sippin the Obama koolaid, looking for your next freebie. I would have let your post slide as I truly care not to enter a wizz match, but flamboyantly advertising "red inbound" to someone offering to help the OP crossed the line. I pray you have a great day and find enough cheap 22 to bathe in.


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

It was just a couple of years ago I was getting Blazers for 159.95 a case from Dunn's and other places.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

CJ Land said:


> I don't know where you are located at but I buy 2 boxes of .22 every other day at academy. I stop at the one on hwy 6 and westhiemer and the one on FM 1093 and FM 723. I've never walked out without finding 22.





CJ Land said:


> That's nuts. I just bought 4 boxes on my way home today.


You must have a terrible **** and possum problem.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

Awesome Lezz Go, I didn't even know you existed I will stop by your shop


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

22 lr is scarce enough. I haven't seen a brick of 22wmr on the shelves since Dec 2012.


----------



## rock fish king (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm close to Cypress. There's one (Academy) at 290 & 1960. That's where I learned of the SHORTAGE. I've tried the one at I-10 around Blalock as well. Same story. I really don't want to drive that far out for some .22's. Thanks for letting me know it's not that bad all over. There are none to be found in Gonzales and Caldwell counties...


----------



## rock fish king (Oct 13, 2013)

as far as the "critter" problem, as i said earlier, they moved out there years ago with what he thought was and "ample" supply of .22's. There are several countless "buzzard feeders" that have been collected through the years. with the drought from last year and what's starting this year has really put pressure on people that are trying to keep grass growing (as small a patch as they can grow without a 500.00 month power bill)
like i said earlier, the new .410 rifles and pistols are what i'm trying to get him to use. (eyesite is getting a little weaker, but he won't admit it. might be why he's using so manuy rounds)
thanks for all the feedback guys. if i can find the rounds locally in town, then i might be driving out to Pearland.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Local gun store has plenty in stock. $8 per 50, bricks for $60-$80, no way I'm paying those prices!!


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Saw Remington 22 LR for $12.80 a box of 50 "ON SALE" today in Luling, no limit. I just bought 1100 rounds of Federal 22LR HP for $110.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Was looking for parts to fix my boat trailer last Friday and went by the gun counter and they had federal 325 round bricks. I bought one at the Academy on Edgebrook and one Webster. This was around 11am and paid under 20 bucks each. They told me to call before they open and ask if they have any 22 ammo. Head that way if they have it. You will get some.


----------



## Farpiece (Apr 27, 2013)

*22LR*

My FFL dealer found a spot to backorder. I've got a case 4 x 1600 for 250.00 just don't know how long it will take to get them.


----------

